# Tissot t touch connect user thread (problems/solutions)



## Jimbotron (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi

Just setting this up as I can't really find one already established. 

I have the tissot t touch connect gold/black strap and I love it! A great upgrade on my original t touch expert solar. 

But I do have a problem with the watch randomly disconnecting from my phone, despite phone being in my pocket?

I understand it disconbecting when I leave the room, I'm guessing the Bluetooth is lower power, hence the excellent battery life?

I have to reopen the tissot app, to connect the watch to the phone again, it doesn't seem to do it automatically, all of the time. 

I'm assuming this is just an app issue, and may get solved in a later update, but I'm wondering if anyone else had this problem and has discovered a workaround? 

I have an android phone on android 11.

Are there android specific settings I should adjust so it reconnects faster? 

Cheers in advance


----------



## Henrietta R Hippo (Jun 1, 2021)

Jimbotron said:


> Hi
> 
> Just setting this up as I can't really find one already established.
> 
> ...


I can't even figure out how to pair my watch with the app. The app is not recognizing the watch at all, my Bluetooth on the phone is on, but no options to connect to a watch or tissot etc. and my watch has no option to select Bluetooth on the watch. Can. Not pair it, tried everything. App Store for t touch connect solar has bad reviews with similar complaints of not being able to pair it. Any ideas or suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Jimbotron (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi, what phone do you have?


----------



## Jimbotron (Apr 11, 2021)

I found when I fist set the phone/watch up it wouldn't get past the connecting/searching phase. So, if I recall correctly, I uninstalled the app on my phone and started again and then it worked.

*Odie on another thread advised me:*

The first thing I'd ask, is both your app and watch updated to the current software? I have no issue with mine, unless I walk away from my phone but then it reconnects not long after I walk back into range.

Maybe once every other day I'll get a disconnect but then it reconnects right after that.

If your watch still has issues, delete the watch from your phone, wipe your watch and the app. Then re-install everything.

One piece of advice, upload your information to the app before you every wipe (most obvious) but before you ever do an update (less obvious) as your watch won't retain that information after an update. It pulls in your settings from your app


----------



## Henrietta R Hippo (Jun 1, 2021)

Jimbotron said:


> I found when I fist set the phone/watch up it wouldn't get past the connecting/searching phase. So, if I recall correctly, I uninstalled the app on my phone and started again and then it worked.
> 
> *Odie on another thread advised me:*
> 
> ...


I have iPhone 8plus with 14.6 iOS , app isupdated. I tried everything you mentioned, even tried with the app using my wife's iPhone 12, no luck.Still couldn't get the app or phones to recognize the watch


----------



## Jimbotron (Apr 11, 2021)

Henrietta R Hippo said:


> I have iPhone 8plus with 14.6 iOS , app isupdated. I tried everything you mentioned, even tried with the app using my wife's iPhone 12, no luck.Still couldn't get the app or phones to recognize the watch


well mines an Android. Have you tried reaching out to tissot customer service? I got quite a quick response from them on another query I had.


----------



## Josssss (Jun 16, 2021)

Had issues with bluetooth connection, Watch didn't pair. 
Workaround :

1 : On your phone go to Menu Bluetooth, *delete watch.*
2 : Open again Tissot App, add watch.
3 : Startup Watch, enter date, pair with Phone : "yes"
4 : watch in state connected and updating firmware.

Cheers


----------



## Dencole (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi I'm new here as I have just purchased my first (and probably last) Tissot watch. I purchased the Tissot T Touch Connect Solar with the bracelet. I have a couple of questions:
1. I have managed to pair my phone via Bluetooth but I don't get why I have to have Location activated on my phone for my watch to pair with it? I've never had to have this on to pair anything before, am I missing something, is there a way to connect via Bluetooth without also having location on?
2. The second hand does not align dead centre on the 12 position, is this normal?

Thank you in advance for any help and info.


----------



## Jimbotron (Apr 11, 2021)

Dencole said:


> Hi I'm new here as I have just purchased my first (and probably last) Tissot watch. I purchased the Tissot T Touch Connect Solar with the bracelet. I have a couple of questions:
> 1. I have managed to pair my phone via Bluetooth but I don't get why I have to have Location activated on my phone for my watch to pair with it? I've never had to have this on to pair anything before, am I missing something, is there a way to connect via Bluetooth without also having location on?
> 2. The second hand does not align dead centre on the 12 position, is this normal?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help and info.


hi, not sure about the location thing, I assumed it's to do with the features such as step tracking etc.?

re the second hand mine does align on the 12, but your not the only person to comment on this, I've read that comment on one of the reviews for the watch on this site, somewhere&#8230;


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Dencole said:


> Hi I'm new here as I have just purchased my first (and probably last) Tissot watch. I purchased the Tissot T Touch Connect Solar with the bracelet. I have a couple of questions:
> 1. I have managed to pair my phone via Bluetooth but I don't get why I have to have Location activated on my phone for my watch to pair with it? I've never had to have this on to pair anything before, am I missing something, is there a way to connect via Bluetooth without also having location on?
> 2. The second hand does not align dead centre on the 12 position, is this normal?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help and info.


Location: It could be used in conjunction with the ALT functionality on the watch.

I've had two versions of this watch. The first version, the second hand did not line up with markers, my OCD kicked in and I sold it. The one that I have right now lines up perfectly, so it's hit n miss.


----------



## Jimbotron (Apr 11, 2021)

New firmware just downloaded to watch! Some sort of NBA alerts and various bug fixes! Hopefully it will improve stability. It does say to deactivate battery optimisation on my phone to improve connections not sure how I do that without setting all apps to run like crazy?


----------



## alain_hebert (Aug 12, 2021)

One important drawback: the wake-up alarm is almost inaudible: not loud enough to wake-up you in the morning. I return the watch to Tissot to fix the issue and they told me that the sound level was OK. Unacceptable at this price level. They should fix this issue.


----------



## Josssss (Jun 16, 2021)

Jimbotron said:


> Hi
> 
> Just setting this up as I can't really find one already established.
> 
> ...


Absolute no problems with Ios, so I suppose it must be a failing android App, techsupport issue?


----------



## Cully. (Aug 16, 2021)

I bought mine and a week later I took it back to the shop and they sent it off. It still disconnects when I'm in bed and sometimes it reconnects and others I have to mess about with it. You'd think if you can buy other smart watches that measure your sleep etc you'd think Tissot would be able to sort out the Bluetooth one.


----------



## Trinita23 (Aug 22, 2021)

Hi, have problem with my altitude and absolute baromètre when I put the watch on my hand


----------



## BostonMa617 (Sep 13, 2021)

When I lose Bluetooth my step on watch will continue to climb as would be expected. However when I reconnect blue tooth the app doesn't update and show how many steps are on phone. 

Any idea


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

New update today in the App Store. Minor update for the watch.


----------



## Allex (Nov 24, 2021)

O bought mine 3 weeks ago. The app doesn’t work cause I’m in Mexico. But somebody might help me with my next question. When a select the chronometer option and push the start button , the watch show me the word running and I can not see the numbers, when I push again the start button then show me the elapsed time but stopped


----------



## Allex (Nov 24, 2021)

May someone help me?


----------



## fredx (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey all, just a quick note, in the hopes of saving new Tissot T-Touch Connect Solar owners some pain...

I received my new T-Touch Connect Solar today, and had a major fit trying to get it to pair with my phone. The watch would ask the date (I don't understand why???), the phone would then recognize the watch, and then I'd get the "Oops, something went wrong" screen with no explanation. That is SO INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATING!!!

On a random hunch, I eventually tried entering _tomorrow's_ date into the watch. It was evening here in the USA, so tomorrow in Switzerland. Hey, wow, it worked! The watch is now paired, firmware updated, and working great!

I'm still very disgruntled by Tissot's Swiss engineers not understanding that not all of us in the world live in Switzerland. I nearly returned this very expensive watch, before trying my hunch that maybe the engineers were doofuses. Yup, they were.

Try setting the date a day ahead, if it's already tomorrow in Switzerland. After all, it's only a thousand-dollar watch...

Hope this helps,

- Fred (otherwise very happy with the watch)


----------



## rsg_1 (Sep 9, 2021)

I bought the T-Touch Connect Solar back in September and had no issues connecting to my iPhone 12 Pro. It worked as advertised. What bothered me about a $1,250 USD hybrid watch is that the seconds time was slow by 1 second consistently when compared to my phone and industrial time sources connected to a GPS clock with an NTP server. The second being the digital display was hard to read, the third was no LED for night time even though the lume is excellent.


----------



## RyanBFW88 (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi Guys, new to this forum. Just got a new t-touch connect on Saturday. Paired up no problem. BUT, im getting random find my phone alerts in the middle of the night, twice, while the watch was in sleep mode on the night stand. If it happens again, my GF is gonna toss the watch off the balcony. Have messaged Tissot about it. Searched web, nada. 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

RyanBFW88 said:


> Hi Guys, new to this forum. Just got a new t-touch connect on Saturday. Paired up no problem. BUT, im getting random find my phone alerts in the middle of the night, twice, while the watch was in sleep mode on the night stand. If it happens again, my GF is gonna toss the watch off the balcony. Have messaged Tissot about it. Searched web, nada.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


Turn off Bluetooth when you’re done wearing it.


----------



## fredx (Sep 18, 2012)

Odie said:


> Turn off Bluetooth when you’re done wearing it.


I simply turned off the connection alerts.

That said, the app continues to be deplorable. If I restart my phone for any reason, the app may cease to function, requiring either a "force stop" or even a reinstall of the app, with a wipe and re-pairing of the watch. I love the watch, but Tissot's connection technology is crap. When it works, it's brilliant. When it doesn't, well, ... Ya know.


----------



## acearle (Dec 19, 2021)

I just got mine last night. Two hours to get it to pair, and after an hour it disconnected and won’t connect again. No issues with any of my Japanese or Chinese hybrids, just the Tissot. I’m not likely to play the “flatten and reload everything” game as I had my fill of that in the 1990s with Windows. I hope Tissot understands that I’d been considering an Omega for summer, but am likely to go with Grand Seiko now. I’m floored by the bad engineering in this. Bluetooth is neither new nor rocket science.
I do realize that eventually they will get it, so I’ll likely flatten and reload every month or quarter until they do. But, I’m unlikely to add another Tissot to my collection.
The fact that as of December 2021 these issues are still alive and well suggests they maybe mechanics familiar with a Model-T (which I happen to love, as I love my mechanical watches) should not try to reinvent a Tesla 😞.


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

acearle said:


> I just got mine last night. Two hours to get it to pair, and after an hour it disconnected and won’t connect again. No issues with any of my Japanese or Chinese hybrids, just the Tissot. I’m not likely to play the “flatten and reload everything” game as I had my fill of that in the 1990s with Windows. I hope Tissot understands that I’d been considering an Omega for summer, but am likely to go with Grand Seiko now. I’m floored by the bad engineering in this. Bluetooth is neither new nor rocket science.
> I do realize that eventually they will get it, so I’ll likely flatten and reload every month or quarter until they do. But, I’m unlikely to add another Tissot to my collection.
> The fact that as of December 2021 these issues are still alive and well suggests they maybe mechanics familiar with a Model-T (which I happen to love, as I love my mechanical watches) should not try to reinvent a Tesla .


If you take a look at most other manufacturers and their first venture into a “connected” watch, you’d see a similar situations. I’m not saying it’s right but it’s reality.


----------



## BradDean (Dec 25, 2021)

fredx said:


> Hey all, just a quick note, in the hopes of saving new Tissot T-Touch Connect Solar owners some pain...
> 
> I received my new T-Touch Connect Solar today, and had a major fit trying to get it to pair with my phone. The watch would ask the date (I don't understand why???), the phone would then recognize the watch, and then I'd get the "Oops, something went wrong" screen with no explanation. That is SO INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATING!!!
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Amazed you figured this out. You saved me from returning the watch.


----------



## thefreddude (Dec 19, 2021)

BradDean said:


> Brilliant! Amazed you figured this out. You saved me from returning the watch.


Glad my comment was helpful. And more importantly, I'm happy to report that this watch has really grown on me! The app is behaving better now, and I'm super-pleased to have a watch that is easy to read (analog hands), while still giving me my texts via Bluetooth, all via solar power. I am very much enjoying my Tissot T-Touch Connect Solar. I hope you have a similar experience. 

- Fred


----------



## fredx (Sep 18, 2012)

Argh, sorry for any confusion; that WUS "Login via Google" thing bit me, and I can't remove my errant post under a username I don't normally use. 

Anyway, great watch!

- Fred


----------



## 06ultraman (Feb 19, 2020)

Well... most recently my connect is behaving better. I didn't notice a firmware or app update but I'm afraid to breath on it. Pairing can be absolutely horrible. I should say re-pairing. For months if I left it in the drawer for a week Id wake it up to the welcome screen. Yes, i needed to re-pair the watch. Then you must reset the watch. delete the app and restart the phone. Then and only then it MIGHT succeed in pairing. I have many watches and like the look of this Tissot but i must leave it out and wake it each day for fear it will thrust me into the dark dungeon of needing to re-pair. As I said the last week has been better. we'll see. I was fully going to take it back but I'm out of that period now. $1k should be way better.


----------



## fredx (Sep 18, 2012)

I couldn't agree more. That said, the solar/bluetooth/real analog mechanical watch hands combo continues to have me sold. I get outdoors more than most folks, with the result that the watch stays charged, even with BT turned on all the time. I charged the watch when I received it in November, and haven't since. At last glance, it's fully charged. I take it off at night for sleep mode, but that's it. I'm enjoying the simple analog/mechanical appearance with texts showing up on my wrist, without charging. But yes, the Tissot software engineers are doofuses for requiring a date input to pair, without understanding that perhaps, just perhaps, some of us don't live in Switzerland!


----------



## Aloperat (11 mo ago)

Hi all, the hands of my watch wont align with the correct time, is the hour in the screen is 10:30 am the hands show something like 1:30, and not correctly aligned, please help!


----------



## ANERVE (11 mo ago)

fredx said:


> Hey all, just a quick note, in the hopes of saving new Tissot T-Touch Connect Solar owners some pain...
> 
> I received my new T-Touch Connect Solar today, and had a major fit trying to get it to pair with my phone. The watch would ask the date (I don't understand why???), the phone would then recognize the watch, and then I'd get the "Oops, something went wrong" screen with no explanation. That is SO INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATING!!!
> 
> ...


You’re a genius, I was so frustrated trying to pair the watch with my Iphone, and what you did putting tomorrow’s date works instantly. Thank you very much.


----------



## cej2007 (Feb 24, 2021)

Proud new owner of a Connected. 
Running the latest firmware. 
Paired with an iPhone.

Anyone else notice that within 'Activity', when starting your day, the 'Activity Period' starts with "12:00" and not "00:00"? It self corrects after you reach an hour (then reads "01:xx") of activity and then is correct going forward. 

I don't want to wipe the watch and start over since I don't think that is the issue.

If you are willing to check your watch as well and see if this is a common issue and fixable in a future firmware update?

Thank you for the time and looking forward to being part of this community.


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

I was going to look at a T-Touch connect tomorrow but this post has given me second thoughts. Other than one person there is nothing but trouble with the software. I am thinking I should look elsewhere for my next watch.


----------



## cej2007 (Feb 24, 2021)

helderberg said:


> I was going to look at a T-Touch connect tomorrow but this post has given me second thoughts. Other than one person there is nothing but trouble with the software. I am thinking I should look elsewhere for my next watch.


Not making any guarantees but I was in the same boat as you, looked 12 months, 6 months and 3 months ago but never purchased due to the terrible stories about the software.

Last week I visited my AD and made a ‘deal’. If they would agree to let me reset the watch, successfully pair it with my phone plus the firmware updates (there were 2), and if it all worked, I would buy it.

Have loved ever since. Zero issues. Other than that weird total activity period time.

Hope that helps.


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

cej2007 said:


> Not making any guarantees but I was in the same boat as you, looked 12 months, 6 months and 3 months ago but never purchased due to the terrible stories about the software.
> 
> Last week I visited my AD and made a ‘deal’. If they would agree to let me reset the watch, successfully pair it with my phone plus the firmware updates (there were 2), and if it all worked, I would buy it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. I am still going to go see the watch tomorrow and I hope it will go well. I really want it to work out as it has some very cool features and to be honest I really do not need the connectivity part but I would like to have it work just the same. Also, if it does work out where I do not have to stand on my head to make it work then I will definitely use it. 
Thanks again, Frank.


----------



## Jimbotron (Apr 11, 2021)

helderberg said:


> Thank you for this. I am still going to go see the watch tomorrow and I hope it will go well. I really want it to work out as it has some very cool features and to be honest I really do not need the connectivity part but I would like to have it work just the same. Also, if it does work out where I do not have to stand on my head to make it work then I will definitely use it.
> Thanks again, Frank.


I’d agree with the above, I really love the watch. There are issues with the software, undoubtedly, but you figure out workarounds and each update improves it incrementally. I use my watch for rejecting calls and checking emails/texts before opening the phone. It does that very well. I still also get compliments on the watch and the final kicker is I only charge it once every 4 months, my previous smart watch was every 48 hours. On balance the pros outweigh the cons but your mileage may vary!


----------



## thomasaboyle (11 mo ago)

*I have recently purchased a Tissot T Touch Solar Connect. I experienced all the issues of connecting, etc. However after getting through the past challenges the watch worked perfectly until I recently reset the time piece. I am experiencing the unit to be totally shut down. I can't charge it or turn it on. The only thing it shows is P2 Short or P2 Long.* *Has anyone experienced this issue or have a solution?*


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

@Odie @DougFNJ
Hey I'm considering buying a solar connect (I have the solar pro 2, thanks Odie) and I'm wondering if it's worth it. I don't really need the connect but I like the look of the new version but I'm curious, is the display any brighter (mine is fine in decent lighting but away from it...not so much), I read the new version has 'adaptive brightness'? Does it? Is it like casio A.EL with the wrist roll? Is the alarm any louder? And finally can it be easily used without going through my smartphone or is it required even to just set up the phone? DougFNJ I watched your ytube reviews, great job but did leave me with the above questions. Thanks if either or both can help (I read this thread and I'm hoping those problems have been solved by tissot). Thanks,


----------



## AlexATL (10 mo ago)

Seabee1 said:


> @Odie @DougFNJ
> Hey I'm considering buying a solar connect (I have the solar pro 2, thanks Odie) and I'm wondering if it's worth it. I don't really need the connect but I like the look of the new version but I'm curious, is the display any brighter (mine is fine in decent lighting but away from it...not so much), I read the new version has 'adaptive brightness'? Does it? Is it like casio A.EL with the wrist roll? Is the alarm any louder? And finally can it be easily used without going through my smartphone or is it required even to just set up the phone? DougFNJ I watched your ytube reviews, great job but did leave me with the above questions. Thanks if either or both can help (I read this thread and I'm hoping those problems have been solved by tissot). Thanks,


Hi Seabee. 

I can confirm that the watch can be set up and used without a smartphone connection. When the watch is started for the first time, or reset, the setup process on the watch asks if you want to connect to a phone. Simply select "No" and complete the setup without a phone. Everything works without a phone (incl. the step counter).

I received my watch a few days ago and have zero problems with it so far, connected to an iPhone. The alarm and vibration are not particularly loud, but I can't provide any feedback for comparison to the older Tissot watches or the Casio's.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

AlexATL said:


> Hi Seabee.
> 
> I can confirm that the watch can be set up and used without a smartphone connection. When the watch is started for the first time, or reset, the setup process on the watch asks if you want to connect to a phone. Simply select "No" and complete the setup without a phone. Everything works without a phone (incl. the step counter).
> 
> I received my watch a few days ago and have zero problems with it so far, connected to an iPhone. The alarm and vibration are not particularly loud, but I can't provide any feedback for comparison to the older Tissot watches or the Casio's.


Thank, for the feedback AlexATL. Can you confirm that the countdown timer only goes from 23:59:59 hours? On my version it can countdown from 100 days and I kind of like that. Also I read the display has adaptive brightness, I found the display outside/bright light is fine but in a less bright setting the display can be difficult to read and the back light isn't much better, how do you find it on your connect version?
Thanks again for the other info,


----------



## AlexATL (10 mo ago)

Seabee1 said:


> Thank, for the feedback AlexATL. Can you confirm that the countdown timer only goes from 23:59:59 hours? On my version it can countdown from 100 days and I kind of like that. Also I read the display has adaptive brightness, I found the display outside/bright light is fine but in a less bright setting the display can be difficult to read and the back light isn't much better, how do you find it on your connect version?
> Thanks again for the other info,


The countdown time goes goes to 23:59:59 - both on the watch and in the phone app. As for the digital display, it's not an Apple watch in terms of brightness but its sufficient. Easy to read with normal and with bright daylight, and in low light or in the dark the backlight does the trick. I'm sure there are conditions where the display isn't as easy to read as it could be but I haven't noticed it with normal day to day use. 

For connected notifications the display switches from the normal white text on a black background to black & colored text on a white background. Makes it easier to read, at least to my eyes.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

AlexATL said:


> The countdown time goes goes to 23:59:59 - both on the watch and in the phone app. As for the digital display, it's not an Apple watch in terms of brightness but its sufficient. Easy to read with normal and with bright daylight, and in low light or in the dark the backlight does the trick. I'm sure there are conditions where the display isn't as easy to read as it could be but I haven't noticed it with normal day to day use.
> 
> For connected notifications the display switches from the normal white text on a black background to black & colored text on a white background. Makes it easier to read, at least to my eyes.


Thanks, much appreciated. Now just a question of how much do I need a CDT


----------



## AlexATL (10 mo ago)

Seabee1 said:


> Thanks, much appreciated. Now just a question of how much do I need a CDT


Can't answer that . As a functional watch it's not all that different from your Solar Pro 2, with an updated look and with a step counter and a Bluetooth connection tacked on.

For situations where I need a "proper" smart watch I wear my Apple watch. But when I want to wear a "real" watch and not totally want to miss out on connected features this thing is perfect.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

AlexATL said:


> Can't answer that . As a functional watch it's not all that different from your Solar Pro 2, with an updated look and with a step counter and a Bluetooth connection tacked on.
> 
> For situations where I need a "proper" smart watch I wear my Apple watch. But when I want to wear a "real" watch and not totally want to miss out on connected features this thing is perfect.


I'm really liking the looks of the new Connect, I don't need the connection part but right now, on my solar pro 2, my countdown timer reads 90 days 14 hours 5 minutes and 10 seconds to first day of summer...so there is a use for the CDT


----------



## AlexATL (10 mo ago)

Seabee1 said:


> I'm really liking the looks of the new Connect, I don't need the connection part but right now, on my solar pro 2, my countdown timer reads 90 days 14 hours 5 minutes and 10 seconds to first day of summer...so there is a use for the CDT


One benefit of the connection part is that Tissot can and does provide software updates for the watch every few month. From what I read Tissot has added new funtions to the watch since the initial release. It's always possible that they will add a longer running timer function eventually.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

AlexATL said:


> One benefit of the connection part is that Tissot can and does provide software updates for the watch every few month. From what I read Tissot has added new funtions to the watch since the initial release. It's always possible that they will add a longer running timer function eventually.


So then you're happy with the watch. Did you buy it from an AD or gray? Which version did you get?


----------



## AlexATL (10 mo ago)

Seabee1 said:


> So then you're happy with the watch. Did you buy it from an AD or gray? Which version did you get?


The watch was not available to try on at any local AD stores. Unseen in person, I wasn't sure if the watch would be to big and I bought it from Amazon because of their simple return policies and fast shipping. I bought the version on the titanium bracelet - figured it's cheaper to buy the bracelet with the watch than to buy it later if I ever want it. 

I paid the regular retail price for the watch. Mastersintime.com had the lowest price for an AD that I could find online but I didn't want the hassle of shipping the watch back to the Netherlands if it turned out to be too big or bulky for my wrist.

Before my purchase I verified with Amazon that they are an AD for Tissot watches. I made sure that the watch that I ordered (via the Tissot store front on Amazons website) was "sold by and send by" Amazon. The watch arrived with a blank warranty card, and I reached out to Tissot customer service to confirm that all is good for warranty anyway. Here is their response:

Dear Mr XXXXXXXX

Thank you for your email.

I am sorry for the confusion. The key to purchasing our watches from Amazon is to check the seller of our watches. Make sure the "Sold by" section is either our store front or by Amazon. Here is a small list of store fronts with "Sold by" that you may purchase from:

*Sold by Tissot
Sold by Macys
Sold by Touch of Modern
Sold by Kay's 
Sold by Amazon 
Sold by Ashford*

Secondly, I apologize for the warranty card being incomplete. We would recommend contacting the retailer or retaining your purchase invoice. The documents for warranty is either the sales receipt or warranty card.

XXXXX XXXXX - Customer Service
Swatch Group USA


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

AlexATL said:


> The watch was not available to try on at any local AD stores. Unseen in person, I wasn't sure if the watch would be to big and I bought it from Amazon because of their simple return policies and fast shipping. I bought the version on the titanium bracelet - figured it's cheaper to buy the bracelet with the watch than to buy it later if I ever want it.
> 
> I paid the regular retail price for the watch. Mastersintime.com had the lowest price for an AD that I could find online but I didn't want the hassle of shipping the watch back to the Netherlands if it turned out to be too big or bulky for my wrist.
> 
> ...


Great info, really appreciate you taking the time. You're helping me to make a decision.
Thanks again


----------



## AlexATL (10 mo ago)

Seabee1 said:


> Great info, really appreciate you taking the time. You're helping me to make a decision.
> Thanks again


With the current Euro/Dollar exchange rate you can definitely save some money by ordering from Europe if you are certain that the watch's large size wont be a problem.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

AlexATL said:


> With the current Euro/Dollar exchange rate you can definitely save some money by ordering from Europe if you are certain that the watch's large size wont be a problem.


I'm wearing the solar pro 2, and I have 7 1/2+ wrist so I think it'll be fine. As for ordering from europe I will look into that, may be worth that route. One final...can the alarms be set to vibrate or just the audible?


----------



## AlexATL (10 mo ago)

Seabee1 said:


> I'm wearing the solar pro 2, and I have 7 1/2+ wrist so I think it'll be fine. As for ordering from europe I will look into that, may be worth that route. One final...can the alarms be set to vibrate or just the audible?


My watch is set to vibrate only for notifications and for watch interactions but the alarms still beep. I don’t see an option to set them to vibrate only.


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Seabee1 said:


> @Odie @DougFNJ
> Hey I'm considering buying a solar connect (I have the solar pro 2, thanks Odie) and I'm wondering if it's worth it. I don't really need the connect but I like the look of the new version but I'm curious, is the display any brighter (mine is fine in decent lighting but away from it...not so much), I read the new version has 'adaptive brightness'? Does it? Is it like casio A.EL with the wrist roll? Is the alarm any louder? And finally can it be easily used without going through my smartphone or is it required even to just set up the phone? DougFNJ I watched your ytube reviews, great job but did leave me with the above questions. Thanks if either or both can help (I read this thread and I'm hoping those problems have been solved by tissot). Thanks,


I like the Connected watch. I think the bezel (ceramic) is pretty durable. I’ve bumped it into the wall a few times and not a scratch. The backlight will come on when buttons are pressed when the light condition is low enough.

I’m not a fan of the band, but you can use any 23mm band and it has two sets of drilled holes to choose from. I use the Nixon band.

It has vibration but the sound isn’t the loudest, probably wouldn’t wake you up. Overall, it’s definitely a step above the other series watches.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Odie said:


> I like the Connected watch. I think the bezel (ceramic) is pretty durable. I’ve bumped it into the wall a few times and not a scratch. The backlight will come on when buttons are pressed when the light condition is low enough.
> 
> I’m not a fan of the band, but you can use any 23mm band and it has two sets of drilled holes to choose from. I use the Nixon band.
> 
> It has vibration but the sound isn’t the loudest, probably wouldn’t wake you up. Overall, it’s definitely a step above the other series watches.


If I'm not interested in the connect part, is it worth getting the solar pro 2/


----------



## AlexZino (9 mo ago)

Hi,
I recently bought a new watch (the films were not removed) from a person who bought them in Europe. Judging by the warranty, the watch was purchased on 02/07/2022. I have a question about battery life. The first two charges lasted 8 days. Now it looks like they will be working within two weeks. As I understand the charge should be enough for several months. How long does your battery hold a charge?


----------



## Jimbotron (Apr 11, 2021)

AlexZino said:


> Hi,
> I recently bought a new watch (the films were not removed) from a person who bought them in Europe. Judging by the warranty, the watch was purchased on 02/07/2022. I have a question about battery life. The first two charges lasted 8 days. Now it looks like they will be working within two weeks. As I understand the charge should be enough for several months. How long does your battery hold a charge?


It varies depending on how many apps are sending data etc. but I charged mine about a month ago and with solar topping it up it’s still about 60%.


----------



## Jimbotron (Apr 11, 2021)

AlexZino said:


> Hi,
> I recently bought a new watch (the films were not removed) from a person who bought them in Europe. Judging by the warranty, the watch was purchased on 02/07/2022. I have a question about battery life. The first two charges lasted 8 days. Now it looks like they will be working within two weeks. As I understand the charge should be enough for several months. How long does your battery hold a charge?


the latest firmware was supposed to sort battery draining, I assume your on the latest fw?


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Seabee1 said:


> If I'm not interested in the connect part, is it worth getting the solar pro 2/


No, get the Connected. The MIP screen is good whereas the previous versions of the Solar have a defective LCD screen that will bleed at some point. 

The previous Solar Touch have a 99 day timer and a louder alarm but that’s all it has going for it compared to the Connected Solar. The Compass is much easier to calibrate on the new one and you can choose between True North vs magnetic North.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Odie said:


> No, get the Connected. The MIP screen is good whereas the previous versions of the Solar have a defective LCD screen that will bleed at some point.
> 
> The previous Solar Touch have a 99 day timer and a louder alarm but that’s all it has going for it compared to the Connected Solar. The Compass is much easier to calibrate on the new one and you can choose between True North vs magnetic North.


okay great, thanks for the info


----------



## AlexZino (9 mo ago)

Jimbotron said:


> the latest firmware was supposed to sort battery draining, I assume your on the latest fw?


the watch was upgraded to 5.0.18/34 recently


----------



## henri.wolbrink (9 mo ago)

Jimbotron said:


> Hi
> 
> Just setting this up as I can't really find one already established.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know of Tissot has also done upgrades in the ceramic rings. Which hold the Bluetooth antenna? 
I am interested in a second hand. But just want to know if it the same hardware. Or if I should spend the extra buck on a new one. 
Thanks.


----------



## The Wolfman (Jul 6, 2019)

Bought a T-Touch Connect Solar last week and have tested it out this week on holiday.
Delighted with the watch, but the app is another story!
Set up was fairly painless, but the connectivity between phone and watch is very temperamental.

Anyway, I did a hike yesterday, and engaged outdoor activity on the watch. All statistics were recorded on the watch, but nothing recorded on the app. I was particularly keen to view the map of my hike on the app, but for whatever reason, this is not available.
I have an Android Samsung phone and location is enabled on the phone.
Any ideas what I need to do to get mapping of hikes?

Thanks All

Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexATL (10 mo ago)

The Wolfman said:


> Bought a T-Touch Connect Solar last week and have tested it out this week on holiday.
> Delighted with the watch, but the app is another story!
> Set up was fairly painless, but the connectivity between phone and watch is very temperamental.
> 
> ...


Did Tissot release the new app for Android? That was delayed after they released the app with mapping functionality for iPhones.

The best source for info is probably this Facebook group (Tissot Touch Connect Owners group)



https://m.facebook.com/groups/374437227129584/




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wolfman (Jul 6, 2019)

AlexATL said:


> Did Tissot release the new app for Android? That was delayed after they released the app with mapping functionality for iPhones.
> 
> The best source for info is probably this Facebook group (Tissot Touch Connect Owners group)
> 
> ...


Thanks. Will try Facebook 

Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wolfman (Jul 6, 2019)

AlexATL said:


> Did Tissot release the new app for Android? That was delayed after they released the app with mapping functionality for iPhones.
> 
> The best source for info is probably this Facebook group (Tissot Touch Connect Owners group)
> 
> ...


It looks like mapping isn't available on the android app at the moment. I am currently on version 5.2.16, but on the 'About' setting on the watch it says 5.0.18 / 34. Not sure if the watch needs an update (or how you do it?)

Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexATL (10 mo ago)

The app version on my iPhone is 6.0.0, the watch firmware is 6.0.14.

The app shows the watch firmware under settings -> my watch.

The app will prompt you for install when a new firmware is available. The map capable app and firmware for iPhone were released at the same time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w0000t (Apr 12, 2021)

Hey all. Can anyone confirm if the daily alarms can be set to vibrate only ? Or does the watch always beep when alarm goes off?


----------



## w0000t (Apr 12, 2021)

anyone?


----------



## powerste (3 mo ago)

w0000t - I don't see a configuration option in the app or on the watch to set vibrate-only alarms but I've only had the watch for a couple weeks. I've played with the alarms a bit but they always beep.

A broader related question I've been pondering is:
Is there some feedback channel to engage Tissot on this watch? Since the watch and app are both software-updatable, it should be fairly easy for Tissot to add enhancements along with fixes. IMO enhancement suggestions should come from the ownership community, but I don't know if there's a way to connect us with Tissot. Vibrate-only alarms is a great enhancement request - if only we could share it with Tissot.

My request is to make notification sources configurable: I'd like text messages on my wrist, but not emails. I get a steady stream of work emails that I'd prefer not to be alerted to every time one comes in. Text messages are generally far more timely and important to me throughout the day. This should only be a T-Connect app update - not firmware - since I believe it's the app that retrieves messages from the phone before sending them to the watch.

I nosed around iOS settings to see if I could find where T-Connect has permission to Mail/GMail/Messages/etc. apps on my phone but I couldn't get to the bottom of it. If anyone knows if/how individual message sources (other apps) can be configured for T-Connect in iOS, please share. Thanks!


----------



## 6R20 (6 mo ago)

Just got my T Touch Connected Solar with Titanium bracelet today. Looks great and super comfy. Bluetooth setup with the phone app was quick and exactly as per the manual instructions. Firmware updated itself.

But a major issue that I haven't been able to fix in many hours of trying... I receive No notifications on the watch, zero, nothing.

I am using an Huawei Mate 20X 5G phone running EMUI 12 which is based on Android 10.

Under settings>notifications I have given the T-Connect app all the permissions,.. but no notifications received on the watch.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## 6R20 (6 mo ago)

6R20 said:


> Just got my T Touch Connected Solar with Titanium bracelet today. Looks great and super comfy. Bluetooth setup with the phone app was quick and exactly as per the manual instructions. Firmware updated itself.
> 
> But a major issue that I haven't been able to fix in many hours of trying... I receive No notifications on the watch, zero, nothing.
> 
> ...


Answered my own question.
Works like a dream on my Samsung Z Fold 2.
Needs real Android not a manufacturers version.


----------



## 11CanadianDiva (2 mo ago)

fredx said:


> Hey all, just a quick note, in the hopes of saving new Tissot T-Touch Connect Solar owners some pain... I received my new T-Touch Connect Solar today, and had a major fit trying to get it to pair with my phone. The watch would ask the date (I don't understand why???), the phone would then recognize the watch, and then I'd get the "Oops, something went wrong" screen with no explanation. That is SO INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATING!!! On a random hunch, I eventually tried entering _tomorrow's_ date into the watch. It was evening here in the USA, so tomorrow in Switzerland. Hey, wow, it worked! The watch is now paired, firmware updated, and working great! I'm still very disgruntled by Tissot's Swiss engineers not understanding that not all of us in the world live in Switzerland. I nearly returned this very expensive watch, before trying my hunch that maybe the engineers were doofuses. Yup, they were. Try setting the date a day ahead, if it's already tomorrow in Switzerland. After all, it's only a thousand-dollar watch... Hope this helps, - Fred (otherwise very happy with the watch)


 OMG it worked!! Thank you!


----------



## 11CanadianDiva (2 mo ago)

fredx said:


> Hey all, just a quick note, in the hopes of saving new Tissot T-Touch Connect Solar owners some pain...
> 
> I received my new T-Touch Connect Solar today, and had a major fit trying to get it to pair with my phone. The watch would ask the date (I don't understand why???), the phone would then recognize the watch, and then I'd get the "Oops, something went wrong" screen with no explanation. That is SO INCREDIBLY FRUSTRATING!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## fredx (Sep 18, 2012)

11CanadianDiva said:


> OMG it worked!! Thank you!


I'm glad this helped. I hope Tissot figures this out! Meanwhile, more than a year later, I still am very much enjoying this watch. It does everything I want, and I never, ever charge it!

Hope you enjoy it,

- Fred


----------



## atlety (May 19, 2017)

Does anyone know when Tissot is going to launch a new watch to replace this one that is almost 2 years old? Or some similar or better model that they are going to launch soon? Thank you
?¿?¿?¿


----------

